# the forgotten



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I just listened to the Tom Jones Overture by this Philidor guy, and it's fine, just fine. Evidently he was part of a family of musicians, like the Bachs, and it seems to me like their music deserves to be rediscovered.

So, who else has been forgotten?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Read my signature.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

EJ Moeran.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Depends on what you mean. The canon used to only go back to the Classical era with Bach and Handel thrown in. Even Vivaldi was only revived from the 1930s onwards. There is an awful lot of music that might be described as 'forgotten' depending upon just 'how' forgotten you mean. Obviously if someone has made a recording then it isn't entirely forgotten. I think that particular member of the Philidor dynasyy is actually more famous for having been one of the greatest chess players in history (and is mentioned in one of my favourite movies). 
Some examples of people whose current fame bears no comparison to what it was in their own day would be Hasse, Pleyel and Thalberg. Josquin of course, though he's not as obscure as he once was and is probably better known nowadays than those other three.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ennio Porrino, for some critic the most important italian composer of the 20th century after Puccini (and Shardana is considered by many the best italian opera after the second world war)


----------

